# Elbow Trolling Fri 6/10 solo wahoo & YFT



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Continued my quest for a solo billfish Friday. Hilton's showed a large temp break near the Elbow. It turned out to be a great looking rip, blue on one side and yuck on the other. I really thought today was the day for the solo billfish, alas it was not to be, but I did catch a solid wahoo and a nice YFT as well as lots of small dolphin off the rip. Interesting site seeing me try to clear seven lines, fight, wire, video and gaff fish!! Glad no one was watching!! No pics as I was videoing in hopes of catching a billfish, video is very short, just showing fish.

short video of end results






This rip went on for 3-5 miles just like this


----------



## TCAT (Oct 9, 2007)

I'm sure you won't be eating by yourself!! That's awesome man!!


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Outstanding report Robert. Call next time. I'll ride with ya'...


----------



## ADRENALINE (May 6, 2008)

Nice fish. VERY DANGEROUS going by yourself!!!!! I'm sure somebody would jump all over a ride with you.


----------



## costadelmarkid (Mar 10, 2009)

No need to go by yourself, I would take a ride with you!!! My favorite boat of all time...thats impressive to drive, catch, and land the fish all by yourself. Congrats on the catch.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

That's what I would call a brass pair fishing. The risk of loosing some serious change on braid with seven rods out compared to the excitement of doing it all and getting the fish to the boat or in it. My hat's off to you.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Reality is, it is dangerous by yourself, I  have been doing it for years and have kept up with all the latest safety equipment. Namely, I wear a Autotether (wireless kill switch), keep a pocket sized PLB (Mcmurdo 210) in my pocket at all times, while running I wear a inflatable life jacket. Yellowfin has a super cool "hidden" boarding latter on the stern that pops out of the hull in the event of an unexpected tumble in! I take an Iridium satellite phone and text my wife just about every hour and every time I catch a fish, I also leave an extensively detailed float plan with my wife with all the details of my trip and how and who to contact in the event of a problem, boat also has life raft, well stocked ditch bag and medical kit with cool anti coagulant bleeding packs, specialty cutting pliers to cut hooks that wind up in the body, in addition to the pocket sized PLB I have a mounted EPIRB in the console and believe it or not two more PLBs in the ditch bag etc... also a must, boat has a good autopilot (extra deck hand!)

Robert


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

MSYellowfin said:


> Reality is, it is dangerous by yourself, I have been doing it for years and have kept up with all the latest safety equipment. Namely, I wear a Autotether (wireless kill switch), keep a pocket sized PLB (Mcmurdo 210) in my pocket at all times, while running I wear a inflatable life jacket. Yellowfin has a super cool "hidden" boarding latter on the stern that pops out of the hull in the event of an unexpected tumble in! I take an Iridium satellite phone and text my wife just about every hour and every time I catch a fish, I also leave an extensively detailed float plan with my wife with all the details of my trip and how and who to contact in the event of a problem, boat also has life raft, well stocked ditch bag and medical kit with cool anti coagulant bleeding packs, specialty cutting pliers to cut hooks that wind up in the body, in addition to the pocket sized PLB I have a mounted EPIRB in the console and believe it or not two more PLBs in the ditch bag etc... also a must, boat has a good autopilot (extra deck hand!)
> 
> Robert


Man you really have your stuff together!! Good on you. Great report!!!


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

nice work!!!!!!!!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

What did you do, go by yourself? Great catch anyway.....


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

WOW!!! Very nice and all by yourself.


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

*modern old man and the sea !!*

Really cool, I shall try it as well, just you, the sea and may be... adventurous spirit, I do respect that, congrats and thanks for sharing yellowfin.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Great job Robert. I keep just about everything you have on the boat. I was out there yesterday to the east and couldn't find a thing..!!


----------



## sail7seas (Oct 2, 2007)

great report on going it solo. that is a great looking weedline.


----------



## wide spread (May 22, 2011)

Nice fish. I was made a run to the spur Tuesday to do some swordfish fishing. On the way out we hit the the elbow and released a nice blue that went 350 or better. There was a small rip then but nothing like what you fished. The water was dirty green with scattered grass. The spur had pretty blue water but not much activity. We released one small sword that night.


----------



## Reel Rowdy (Oct 4, 2007)

Hats off to you Robert! Is that a fan in the transom behind the blue gas can?


----------



## BlueH20Fisher (Mar 20, 2008)

That's awesome man, pretty work!


----------



## tailfisher (Oct 7, 2007)

that is awesome , being with nature by yourself and catching some nice fish.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

ReelRowdy: It's a stereo speaker


----------



## fish construction (Sep 3, 2009)

Clear the lines , reel the fish , drive the boat and get the gaff. awsome job. nice fish! Let me know if you need a crew we will help you any time!


----------



## Ozeanjager (Feb 2, 2008)

i used to do that some years ago on a sportcraft fam fish 27 ..... i worked wkends and everybody else worked during the week - pre fishing fourum- i had none of the stuff you have and only got geeked out once .Im older and more of a risk acessment kinda guy now. After being hit by some white squalls i try not to do it as much -it takes a very able bodied fishing machine to single hand any boat and fish.
Kinda like the irish in brave hart - " i speak(fish ) with the almighty because thats how far an irishman has to go to find his equal "


----------



## BILL_MONEY (Feb 17, 2009)

i live in OB and i am home everyother week... it only takes me 15 min to get my stuff and get to sportsman... LOL


----------



## Island24 (May 12, 2008)

Badass. Great day, good report, and good inspiration for me!


----------



## bombtosser (Oct 5, 2007)

Nice job. You've got all the safety stuff locked down. All hell must have broken lose. Mount that camera on the t-top so we can see wiring and gaffing acrobatics!!:thumbup:


----------



## Lil Curve (Feb 23, 2011)

:thumbsup:Wow, nice catch and very glad you have your crap together as for safety.:notworthy::notworthy:Nice report as well.


----------



## Lil' Ti (Feb 16, 2009)

Congrats Robert,
Ill agree it is dangerous by yourself but I do understand there is something about being out there in Gods country getting the boat covered in blood.
Congrats on a nice trip.


----------

